# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again 7:30 attheOK Diner on the A19 Wednesday the 14 OCT  whose comming this month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

would have been but treatments been delayed, shingles ouch  so will wait and see what happens :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> would have been but treatments been delayed, shingles ouch  so will wait and see what happens :x


Sorry to hear that hope all is well again soon


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers Andy, it will be and I have not lost my


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Cheers Andy, it will be and I have not lost my


And I thought that I was having trouble with a hole in my gum, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody else coming then?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make this one sorry.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Andy, it will be and I have not lost my
> ...


was going to bring you some free codine down as well if you were still in pain, mind you they do have a well known side effect :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


Its subsiding now thank God


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Cant make it. Sorry lads.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys any more for any more


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Me and the girlfriend are going to try and make this one too meet you guys  hopefully work wont get in the way!!!

only northeast person i have met is wallsend mag when he put vagcom on my car

hope the beer tasted good matey :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

WORKING AGAIN Im afraid will make one of these meets one day.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

so is there only 2 ppl going lol? how many ppl normally go?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends, but usually about 5 cars, i can't make make this one becase i'm working and also my car won't start. :evil:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll try and make this! 

Saj


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

12 last month, normally about 8ish


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Any body going have a short shifter fitted to there car? im thinking of getting one but would like to see what its like before hand


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dance171 said:


> Any body going have a short shifter fitted to there car? im thinking of getting one but would like to see what its like before hand


think andy has one fitted to the roadster but that'll be all duveted up for the winter now :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Any body going have a short shifter fitted to there car? im thinking of getting one but would like to see what its like before hand
> ...


No he still has two weeks of tax left :wink:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

super so hopefully ill see it before its tucked into bed for winter lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Any body going have a short shifter fitted to there car? im thinking of getting one but would like to see what its like before hand
> ...


Andy has one on the roadster the qS and the Golf asit is oneof the best mods you can do


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just don't ask how many points he scored on Saturday. :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Just don't ask how many points he scored on Saturday. :wink:


come on then spill the beans did he it the big 100% or did they find fault :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't ask how many points he scored on Saturday. :wink:
> ...


  find fault how could you


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


need to update your sig


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought you would have lost points for the colour alone. :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought you would have lost points for the colour alone. :roll:


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I hope to make it tomorrow, sorry for the late response - I've been too damn busy!!
Will hope to be there, not quite got the new grill done but it's damn close!
Have you checked your battery Andy?! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> Hi guys, I hope to make it tomorrow, sorry for the late response - I've been too damn busy!!
> Will hope to be there, not quite got the new grill done but it's damn close!
> Have you checked your battery Andy?! :wink:


Yep and I know where my keys are


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> scottydog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I hope to make it tomorrow, sorry for the late response - I've been too damn busy!!
> ...


Never mind the keys what about the brolly and T Shirt ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > scottydog said:
> ...


Not yet mate :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Have fun guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Have fun guys


You should know Craig we always do [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gutted just got in from work  hopefully two weeks time!!!! i wanna see a short shifter lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> Gutted just got in from work  hopefully two weeks time!!!! i wanna see a short shifter lol


4 weeks time and there is not much to see but great fun to use


----------

